# So lyft got rid of DF arrival time?



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Lol. One less reason to turn on rideshare apps


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Apparently. Its due to the latest update. So dont.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Are you talking about the estimated drive time to the pickup? They've been fiddling with that, turning it off and then back on again, for months.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

No. Obviously im not Apperently you used to work for uber or lyft csr. Your comprehension is right up there with how i remember theirs.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> No. Obviously im not Apperently you used to work for uber or lyft csr. Your comprehension is right up there with how i remember theirs.


Lol, that's quite a [female doggy] comment.










It doesn't help you to explain/express yourself any better, though. Oh well, whatever you were trying to say will remain a mystery.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> No. Obviously im not Apperently you used to work for uber or lyft csr. Your comprehension is right up there with how i remember theirs.


Are you referring to arrival time for pickup or arrival time for dropoff or both?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Arrival time


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ok, so what he's trying to say is that he believes that Lyft is going to stop allowing drivers to filter rides based on the time by which they need to arrive at their destination. 

Damn, I'm glad I'm not functionally illiterate.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

What im saying is what i said. 

That the my pal said the new lyft update did away with it. 

Resolved


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jees..........


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Lol. One less reason to turn on rideshare apps


If you'd put the words 'Destination Mode' anywhere in your thread or title there would've been much less confusing.

This sucks if true. Interesting that Lyft tweaks their DF right after Uber's doing so...


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow. I don't know why I'm shocked. But no heads up at all?!? I only decided to check because of this thread. I am really believing more and more everyday that Uber and Lyft are the same company. :confusion:


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Yes I noticed that yesterday.
It was very good to me, I used it everyday.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

it never worked anyway, so who cares


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Strange, how after only one year of driving I'm skeptical of anything that Lyft says they're doing for me as a driver. The more they fiddle with the app, the worse it is. To the point where they can't even get the basics straight, like not jamming you up with 5 rides while you're waiting for the scheduled ride that your "passenger is counting on you" for.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

New2This said:


> If you'd put the words 'Destination Mode' anywhere in your thread or title there would've been much less confusing.
> 
> This sucks if true. Interesting that Lyft tweaks their DF right after Uber's doing so...


DF = Destination Filter. It's a standard acronym in ridehail forums, including this one. It's not his fault so many folks aren't understanding the topic of the thread.



Dice Man said:


> Yes I noticed that yesterday.
> It was very good to me, I used it everyday.


I was still using it yesterday. It wasn't there for me today, though.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Ok, so what he's trying to say is that he believes that Lyft is going to stop allowing drivers to filter rides based on the time by which they need to arrive at their destination.
> 
> Damn, I'm glad I'm not functionally illiterate.


i guess you put the good old not so trusty des mode on. pick up pax and see where there going.
when the direction is in the wrong direction you just say sorry i am forced to cancel . i am to tired to drive further from home. 
call lyft tell them why you stopped that ride. if you can find a way to call them might take 4 hours hiding the phone numbers from us


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

It sucked and it was pointless, that's why.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

gaijinpen said:


> DF = Destination Filter. It's a standard acronym in ridehail forums, including this one. It's not his fault so many folks aren't understanding the topic of the thread.


He added "DF" to the thread title afterwards; the original original title of his thread was "So Lyft got rid of arrival time", hence the "What is it, girl? Lassie's trying to tell us something" responses.

Oh, and it's rideshare, not ridehail.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Actually. The words arrival time said it all. 


People confusing it with time from where u r to where pu is just inferred wrong.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

The Entomologist said:


> It sucked and it was pointless, that's why.


With the timing you could decide how far you want to drive from home.
Now it is gone.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> With the timing you could decide how far you want to drive from home.
> Now it is gone.


All it did was give you random rides and prematch you with a ride that could get you to your destination by the arrival time you marked, it was a backwards return destination for people with their timer counted for return (kids, school, wife), pointless for drivers in general, else they wouldn't be revamping it.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> All it did was give you random rides and prematch you with a ride that could get you to your destination by the arrival time you marked, it was a backwards return destination for people with their timer counted for return (kids, school, wife), pointless for drivers in general, else they wouldn't be revamping it.


Actually. It was more of a limiter. Keep you local kinda thing.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Actually. The words arrival time said it all.
> 
> People confusing it with time from where u r to where pu is just inferred wrong.


No your initial thread title and post was incomplete and confusing. If you'd put DF in it to begin with @The Gift of Fish and I (among many others) wouldn't have been confused.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

New2This said:


> No your initial thread title and post was incomplete and confusing. If you'd put DF in it to begin with @The Gift of Fish and I (among many others) wouldn't have been confused.


I added the "DF" because it was definitely unclear. -o:


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I added the "DF" because it was definitely unclear. -o:


Thank you. 5* and I'll tip you in the app


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Buddy just told me that he updated lyft app again today. Still no arrival timer on df.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

The feature was absolutely useless to begin with. I used it to set a time to be somewhere and it still sent me 30 minutes in the opposite direction a DF!!!!!!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Oh, and it's rideshare, not ridehail.


At this point it is debatable. Particularly as both apps phase out the Destination Feature (or lower the rate card for using the feature).

Ride Hail is FAR MORE ACCURATE than Ride Share at this point. There are a lot of ANTS out there playing Taxi, full-time.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> At this point it is debatable. Particularly as both apps phase out the Destination Feature (or lower the rate card for using the feature).
> 
> Ride Hail is FAR MORE ACCURATE than Ride Share at this point. There are a lot of ANTS out there playing Taxi, full-time.


Lots of words are spurious. "Fluffer", for example. Do they really use bits of fluff to excite performers? But fluffer is the correct name, and so fluffers they are.

Rideshare is also a misnomer, but that's what it's known as.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Oh, and it's rideshare, not ridehail.


Oh, and it's commonly reffered to as "ridehail" because it is more correct than "rideshare", as nobody is sharing anything. Pax hail rides through apps, and drivers respond. We're not "sharing" shit.
Weird you wouldn't know that.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Lots of words are spurious. "Fluffer", for example. Do they really use bits of fluff to excite performers? But fluffer is the correct name, and so fluffers they are.
> 
> Rideshare is also a misnomer, but that's what it's known as.


They are called fluffers, because they are increasing the size of the performer's penis. Fluffing it up, so to speak. Pretty simple.

Rideshare is indeed a misnomer, which is why people are attempting to rid its use, and move to the more accurate "ride hail". It's pretty common now, like avoiding the term "share economy" and replacing it with the more accurate "gig economy".

Take this as a learning moment, start calling it ride hail, and stop doubling down on the mistake you made earlier. At least, if you're going to continue to say "rideshare" don't give anyone else shit for using the perfectly exceptable "ride hail".


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

gaijinpen said:


> Oh, and it's commonly reffered to as "ridehail" because it is more correct than "rideshare", as nobody is sharing anything. Pax hail rides through apps, and drivers respond. We're not "sharing" shit.
> Weird you wouldn't know that.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you're wrong and that's all there is to it.


gaijinpen said:


> They are called fluffers, because they are increasing the size of the performer's penis. Fluffing it up, so to speak. Pretty simple.
> 
> Rideshare is indeed a misnomer, which is why people are attempting to rid its use, and move to the more accurate "ride hail". It's pretty common now, like avoiding the term "share economy" and replacing it with the more accurate "gig economy".
> 
> Take this as a learning moment, start calling it ride hail, and stop doubling down on the mistake you made earlier. At least, if you're going to continue to say "rideshare" don't give anyone else shit for using the perfectly exceptable "ride hail".


*yawn*



Kurt Halfyard said:


> At this point it is debatable. Particularly as both apps phase out the Destination Feature (or lower the rate card for using the feature).
> 
> Ride Hail is FAR MORE ACCURATE than Ride Share at this point. There are a lot of ANTS out there playing Taxi, full-time.


No, "hail" means to mean to stop or summon a vehicle in the street for the purpose of getting a ride. And, as we know boys and girls, street hails aren't legal in rideshare.

Ridehail would apply to taxis, given that you do indeed hail a cab in the street. But that term just doesn't work for me for describing rideshare. Sorry!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

It’s all hailing via the app. *Yawn* indeed.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> It's all hailing via the app. *Yawn* indeed.


*Yawn*


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Yes but it's still useless as before lol


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> *Yawn*


I bow to your superior debating skills.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Actually. It was more of a limiter. Keep you local kinda thing.


Not really most of the time Lyft would send me in the opposite direction adding more time and miles only to bring me back to where I started from and then the filter would expire or shut off cause it's time to leave

I am thinking of starting a Lyft destination diary-ah thread lol.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

gaijinpen said:


> I bow to your superior debating skills.


When you have something of substance to say, or at least something interesting, then I _may_ be prepared to revisit the topic and evaluate your claims again. Until then my decision to reject them stands.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> When you have something of substance to say, or at least something interesting, then I _may_ be prepared to revisit the topic and evaluate your claims again. Until then my decision to reject them stands.


*Yawn*..... *Fart*


----------

